# Late Winter/Early Spring Steel Outing?



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Serial Fish Killer _
> *I'll go if the moderators all vote and tell me it's OK.. *


I'll bring it up at the next meeting.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

I'd like to make it and meet more of you, if the dates work out.

Butch


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

Sounds interesting. Haven't fished the west side in a looong time. Steelhead in March congers up past experiences of cleaning ice from the rod guides and numb finger tips. Will monitor the thread and know better as the time gets closer.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Set a date and I'll be there.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I'll have to work during the day, but will try and swing by after dark. Do you guys do dinner there or go out somewhere? Is it a Friday or Saturday night? Both? It'd give me a good reason to go out for a beer and burger after work anyways.


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

After very careful concideration...........
I dont think it would be in my best interest to be there if it is the weekend of the 8th...My 28th weding anniversary......all other weekends are a go (so far)


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

hey guys i put in a vote for the weekend of march 1st. i am on spring break and so are a few others here..... anyone else any ideas for a date??????? i may start a poll for this.


----------

